# New hardscape, Iwagumi-ish. Your opinion please



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Or maybe 5 pieces?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

The three largest stones are all basically the same size. You should split the longest one on the left and the large one on the right into two smaller pieces each, to allow for some contrast... or at least the long one at the left. The big stone in the middle is the best-shaped one IMO.

Or you could just split the longest stone and leave the one on the right as is, except lay it on its side.

Good start, but i think you should experiment with the stone placement and angle a little more. roud:


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I have no way of splitting the rocks if I try I will end up with a load of thin sheets and not two solid lumps. 

I will try the right one on its side and see how it goes roud:


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

How's this?


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

You're off to a good start, getting better but you need one strong focal point. the two rocks to the left are too similar in size.

What type of rock is that?
What size tank is that?


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

It is just grey slate from a rock merchant, think it is about £0.30p per kilo.

I managed to break up the big piece on the left and got a few decent pieces and still playing now.

Here is the tank right now ( 120cmx60cmx76cm lwh ) Those 3 ( now two ) rocks are about 25-30kg each lol


----------



## Yo-han (Apr 15, 2010)

Used some similar looking stones myself (the big one 32kg):









But got rid of them because of the fact they raised my KH faster than my RO unit could produce water. So I suggest testing them before filling the tank.

About the layout: in the first few pictures the stones are to similar in size but the shape of the left stone is to different (more rounded) to go with the other two.

The last layout is the best IMO because that all stones are looking similar and only one rock is bigger. It would even be better with one big rock, 2 smaller rocks and the other 2 even smaller. So maybe hammer the 4th stone in 2 pieces (all scatters can be used nicely too)


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, think I have my final hard scape.........Sand banks or slopes still to be decided.

All opinions welcome


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Yo-han said:


> Used some similar looking stones myself (the big one 32kg):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being natural slate they will be fine, I did the vinegar test and not a single bubble or fizz so all looks good, I hope lol.

I think i am happy with the rocks now, I will not put any substrate in until tomorrow if I am still happy with them 


I think your big rock looks like a granite rock.....


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

My big rock, all are the same rock just some have more detail that others.


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd turn that big rock in the middle to a different angle. The flat top looks a odd to me.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

The 2 last rescapes are my favorite. Although I do not like the single rock jutting up in the background of the last one. If you remove that rock I think it would look a lot better. IOW, just go with the 2nd to last rescape. When planted right that will look really good. Keep up the nice work


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok thanks,

So with or without the small single rock.......? Will this as a 4 stone and a small 5th added qualify as Iwagumi?


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Without. My eye moves through the scape better with out it. It adds character, but my eye snags on it when I'm looking at the scape. You already have a nice focal point with the large rock in the middle.
You don't need a certain number of rocks for your scape to "qualify" as a Iwagumi. Iwagumi is more about the placement. Though that often leads to a limited number of rocks.
Do some searching on Iwagumi layout guidelines/techniques. Takashi Amano is a very well known and experienced Iwagumi aquascaper. He has a few articles on how to set up a good layout somewhere. I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Here are 2 fairly descriptive articles
Author is Mr. Amano himself- http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/creating-an-iwagumi-layout-in-the-nature-aquarium.htm
I'm not sure who the author of this one is- http://www.adaaust.com.au/support/iwagumi2007.htm


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

I read a few things and everything mentions an odd number of rocks as well as layout, that the main focal point should be off centre etc where as mine is basically centre.

I am not that fussed about it now as I like the 4 stone scape and will be going with it but would be interesting to know if I added another small token stone if it would be classed as Iwagumi rather then a hard scape planted tank as it has 5 stones etc.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

the flat top of the biggest stone really bothers my eyes, i would take it and bash another stone on it at an angle to takes to chips off the top to make that flat surface less flat and more pointy

also the flat stone on the right could use a little angle instead of just flat, my opinion


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

I plan to try and make a moss plato out of the flat top and flat rock on the right for shrimp to graze on as a good viewing point to see them.


----------

